# taking the frame off and fixing the floors helpful hints?



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

hi im about to roll the frame out from under my 66 and clean it up and while its out i wanted to fix the floors that way i can get to all the spots without the frame under there. any suggestions or tips on how to set it up the safest way? i do not have a rotisserie just lumber, jackstands, cinderblocks, multiple jacks and a good welder lol any advice is greatly appreciated.

even if i am lifting my body straight off should i weld in some cross braces to keep the body from warping, the doors are still on, and if so what can i use (i have a large stock of emt my dads a electrical contractor) and where do you put the braces? thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Build a cart with wheels;


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

X2 if you use pneumatic caster you can even roll it around outside if you need to. as in the pic, no braces needed if it is a hardtop and you are only cutting out the floor. if its convertible, or you start cutting off quarters and such some braces will be your friend.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you randy and 66 tempest

i like the wood cradle idea i think i may build one of those, where to you make the beams sit on the body? from body mount to body mount im guessing? better yet what are the dimensions on your's if you dont mind? the top spacing and length mostly.

my quarters are good except for the bottom in the way back and those were already cut off when i got the car, but i am replacing the wheel wells because i got a good deal on a set a guy didnt use. would it be possible to change out the wheelwells and the trunk around them with it up on a rolling cradle like that? or would i need to tack some braces in for stability? and yes it is a hardtop thanks


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

its not impossible but it will be a nasty job replacing the trunk floor and wheelwells with the quarters still on.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah i thought it would be tough. how are the wheel well halves put together in the car? are they welded along the seam or spot welded together? and how were they attached to the trunk floor and quarter? while we're at it lol


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

pretty sure its all spot welds


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66tempestGT said:


> pretty sure its all spot welds


:agree 



chevyboy91188 said:


> yeah i thought it would be tough. how are the wheel well halves put together in the car? are they welded along the seam or spot welded together? and how were they attached to the trunk floor and quarter? while we're at it lol


You can simulate spot welding with a mig welder by plug welding the panels together, I would also suggest a set of clecos to press and hold the metal together and a flanger/punch tool from Eastwood.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

clecos are nice but i always just use little screws with the drill bit tip. im sure they have a name but i dont know it. i screw every thing together and bolt on all the panels, doors trunk whatever and make sure it all fits before you start welding.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

plug weld is the way to go. dont buy one of the cheap spot welders at harbor freight or somewhere. you dont want your car falling apart. plus they wont reach half the places you need to weld anyway.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> clecos are nice but i always just use little screws with the drill bit tip. im sure they have a name but i dont know it. i screw every thing together and bolt on all the panels, doors trunk whatever and make sure it all fits before you start welding.


Those are called Tek screws...or self tapping.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

what about that cart that 05gto made? where exactly did the wood beams sit on the underside of the car and what were their dimensions? thanks

and i think i may use tek screws to hold the metal together that sounds more in my price range as long as i keep the drill set on a low setting so i dont warp the metal, but if i can find clecos and a punch flange tools for more in my price range id definitely go that way


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the punch tool is still nice either way. otherwise get ready to drill a lot of holes for the plug welds. the little 1/8 screws wont warp the metal unless you are just pressing way to hard. you have to make these holes even if you use clecos.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks like the cart is the same width as the frame so that it would sit in the same place as if the frame was still under it. if you are cutting out the floor you could turn the cart crossways and let the rockers sit on it. that would give you clearance to get to all the welds.


----------



## bungalows (Jan 1, 2010)

Metal Fabrication, Forming, & Shaping Tools


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

good idea 66tempest i think ill get a cheap punch from harbor freight that should do the job for the holes for plug welds thanks guys i think i have a good idea now of how to attack this. thankyou for all the help


----------

